# Help me with ACP and sedalin please!!



## checkmate1 (4 January 2010)

Hi,
My horse has been on ACP for controlled exercise for the past week (lifesaver) due to not being able to have turnout and an injury which means she needs to exercise without doing anything to damage herself further. ANyway, it has been fab- 5 tabs 1 1/2 hrs before exercise and so far so good, its just helped her stay relaxed. 
However, the vet says I must use sedalin gel becase ACP is discontinued, so 3rd of a tube twice a day, but I'm confused- why twice? If it works in a similar way to ACP? Whens the best time to exercise? How long does it take work? How long does the effect last?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Nailed (4 January 2010)

sedalin is based on ACP.. n as far as im aware you ca still get hold of acp..

lou x


----------



## Nailed (4 January 2010)

http://www.animalmedicines.co.uk/detailed_product.asp?id=68836&amp;sec=&amp;p_type=free_any

Yes still availble... your vets conning you..

Loux


----------



## Alibear (4 January 2010)

My15hh lad is in a simlar position, he just has 1ml of sedaline 1 hour before excersise.
No idea bout ACP being discontinued.


----------



## alsxx (4 January 2010)

Is it the ACP tablets? I thought those were only licensed for dogs or something? I have had them though from vet before.


----------



## Dottie (4 January 2010)

Hi, Sedalin is basically ACP in gel form.
I *believe* ACP tabs are not licensed in horses thats why your vet has to give you the gel because of the new rules and regs. Unfortunately it will probably work out more expensive then the tablets!

With regards to use, it works in the same way...give 1hr before work, best on a empty stomach ect. 

As you probably know ACP effects difference horses different ways (My Welsh x can have 5 tablets and it will make no difference whereas my TB can have 3 tablets and is completely zonked!) so trial and error is probably best when you start using the gel.


----------



## nessie1288 (4 January 2010)

We had 50 acp tablets from the vet the week before Xmas, I find it hard to believe that they are discontinued. We use sedaline for a youngster for the farrier and I agree with Polar Bear, one hour before. I can't think why you would give it twice a day, not sure how long it lasts for but at least an hour I would say. That sounds like quite a high dose of sedalin, it will work out expensive, much more than the tablets I would think.


----------



## BeckyD (4 January 2010)

Horse ACP was withdrawn by the EU in 2008 I think.  You can still give your horse ACP, it's just you havge to give them the 25mg dog ACP tablets - as it's no longer licensed in horses - i.e. if your horse has a reaction to it I think you can't sue anyone (except yourself!).  My horse has 10-15 ACP tablets and they only take the edge off him, other horses are zonked on one or two tablets.  Sedalin is expensive and I found it didn't work as well as ACP.  However, both ACP and sedalin would normally need to be given twice a day if trying to keep your horse calm all day and night.  If it's just for riding, then I think normally sedalin is given 30 to 90 minutes beforehand (depending on the horse).  

I think it's a bit of trial and error.  I've found that keeping my horse quiet after giving him his ACP makes it work much better.  I've had a lot of time experimenting as my horse was on 8 months' box rest with controlled exercise.  As a 5yo TB, he didn't find that very amusng.


----------



## star (4 January 2010)

to clear up all the above misconceptions:
Sedalin is ACP in gel form - same drug, same action

ACP tablets are not licensed for horses, Sedalin gel is.

The prescibing cascade requires us to use a licensed product where available and makes it illegal to use an unlicensed product if a licensed one is available. Therefore, although ACP tabs are still readily available, the vet must prescribe Sedalin gel.  Any vets still prescribing ACP tabs for horses are breaking the law (and yes, I know there are heaps of them around who dont care!)


----------



## criso (5 January 2010)

My vet prescribes both for different circumstances as he believes that the different form means it is absorbed differently.
He gave me acp tablets for box rest to take the edge off to be given twice a day ( in the end didn't need them) but sedalin when turning out for the first time after the box rest or sedating for farrier, clipping etc.

When I was doing controlled exercise I used to give about 5 acp tablet crushed in some banana about an hour before exercise, i have used sedalin in the same way and it was fine but works out alot more expensive.

I use a big veterinary college so am curious how they get round the legal side and continue to prescribe it. The pharmacy there is an equine one so they can't even say it is for dogs.


----------



## star (6 January 2010)

if a vet believes there is a valid reason for using an unlicensed product then you can get away with it.  personally i dont believe ACP tabs and sedalin paste have significantly different actions, certainly not enough to justify using an unlicensed product.


----------



## loopylucifer (6 January 2010)

Igot some about weeks ago and ordered some more only yesterday for another horse. mine has been on it on and off for last 6 months due to injuary and being on box rest with controlled exercise did have her weaned off it for last 10days but with the snow back now back in so back on itbloody weather


----------

